# Signature Nail Systems?



## nebbish (Jun 18, 2010)

So, I did a bunch of research on gel vs acrylic, and no one can really say weather one is better than the other. I decided to FINALLY go get my nails done & asked the tech which SHE thought was better, and she suggested SNS. Which, according to the little brochure, is supposed to be healthier, odor free, stronger, thinner, etc.
I said okay, it was within a few dollars of both gel & acrylic.
The powder they use has, I believe, the same ingredients as gel powder. And they use a "gel base" to set the powder with, so it looked about the same as gels. Only I guess it has vitamin E in it or something?
It's been literally an hour since I had them done, and to me there's no real difference except they're definitely lighter than any time I've ever had acrylics done. They feel a bit better, too, less bulky. But I think they're about the same thickness.

Does anyone know any more about this system? 

Signature Nail Systems - Healthy Natural Nails for reference


----------



## ruthless (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the powder they're using if it's not acrylic?

Can you describe how they did your nails?

If they're using a gel base and then dipping it into powder that could be a major factor into the thiness of the nail, as every nail tech's personal style and skill varies-I've personally had super thick acrylics before from new or learning techs.


----------



## jolenejack (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not sure what the product contains, but it's HORRIBLE.  The nails look nice going on...I had them done & then did fills every 3 weeks for about 6 months.  Then I had them removed.  ARGHHHH...my nails are in worse shape now than they were when I stopped using acrylics 3 years ago.  The nails are splitting and VERY weak.  Nightmare.  I don't know how long it take to get my nails in good shape again.  So far it's been a month, and they're still cracking and tearing.


----------



## Sally Bre (Apr 24, 2012)

If you are having problems with your nails after you have taken off the gel nails or the SNS, get you some Perfect Formula, you order it from QVC.  It is wonderful.  I had no problems growing my nails out at all.  It makes your nail feel strong, it is great.....


----------



## MissyB (Oct 13, 2013)

SNS contains 5 different vitamins, including E and calcium.  Applying SNS is a process and includes a LIGHT buffing of the nail with a fine  or medium grit file or sanding band to remove shine. Any heavy buffing (with a med or course grit file or sanding band) will thin the nail. Removal of SNS should be done by soaking the product off- not picking or prying the product off the nail. This causes major damage to the natural nail. Soaking should be done with a nourishing remover and not pure acetone as it is drying to the nail.   When taking these steps, the natural nail should be in good condition when SNS is removed.    Honestly, these same steps should be taken for applying and removal of acrylics and other enhancements. When a tech is heavy handed with a file or dremel or removes an enhancement by clipping or prying it off the nail, that causes damage to the natural nail.


----------

